
Firefox extension: switch all Google Ads to contextual non-personalized/tracking - d2wa
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/non-personalized-google-ads/
======
d2wa
This isn’t an ad-blocker. Instead, this extension enforces an optional Google
Ads policy that disables persistent tracking and personalized ads on every
website instead of leaving that decision up to individual publishers. It gives
you back some online privacy without draining your favorite creators and
websites of all funding.

This policy is designed to comply with the strict requirements of the GDPR.

[https://support.google.com/adsense/answer/7670312](https://support.google.com/adsense/answer/7670312)

